

Volatile: C Keyword Myths Dispelled - shantanugoel
http://www.safercode.com/blog/2009/02/24/volatile-c-keyword-myths-dispelled.html
Volatile is one of the most misunderstood component in C history. Let’s separate out the myths and the facts first and then we will discuss the how’s and why’s of it.
======
dfox
And additionally, cases when volatile is really necessary around
setjmp()/longjmp() are pretty rare.

~~~
shantanugoel
True..I try to avoid volatiles as much as I can. And as someone else pointed
out on the blog in the commens, many implementations even get the volatiles
wrong giving rise to a lot of bugs, so even if you were utmost careful about
it, it can still cause issues.

